# Seachem Excel Witness, It Killed All The Algae!



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

I have long heard the algae killing effect of SEACHEM EXCEL but never tried until recently, when my new setup tank is infected by Staghorn algae, some green hair, and BBA. It looked horrible. So I dosed only once as directed on the bottle.

Wow, in 2 days, all the staghorn turn red and melted, BBA turned white and green hair is more stubborn but is receding. I am so excited and happy to see the result. The only down side is that Seachem Excel is very expensive. So I just ordered Metricide which is much cheaper, and am waiting for it to arrive tomorrow. 

I have tried so many algae killer commercially sold at PetCo or PetSmart. They do not work, and even killed my precious aquatic plants. Stargrass, baby tears etc. are exceptially susceptible to them. But this time, not surprisingly, they survived unscathed since Excel is supposed to boost plant growth. Just would like to share my experience.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

I have BBA, Staghorn, very little thread algaes. And I dose 2x the recommended amount every day of Flourish Excel for my Planted tank. I dont see any reduction of algae.. . Anything different you did?


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmmm I have also seen that Excel not always kills algae, but when it does it is very effective. perhaps there has to be some conditions for it to work well at killing algae. In my case it works better at inhibiting algae in the long term (ie over a week or so at regular dosing).

The 2x dose is not the best... i think you'd be better off keeping to the regular dose and not risk killing plants or fish.

If Excel doesnt work, try some H2O2 its really very cheap and kills BGA, BBA etc (vaccum/remove as much algae as you can then spot treat with a syringe up to about 1ml/ Gal of 3% H2O2 or up to 0.5 ml/ Gal of 6% H2O2 at the start of the light period). If you see the BBA algae bubbling its working  do some water changes the next day and vacuum dead algae. BGA doesnt really bubble much, but the next day you will have lots of dead BGA.....


----------

